# Pro Fishing Shirts



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys....anyone know where to buy a fishing shirt like the pros wear? You know...with all the endorsement names on it....etc..

My daughter has really gotten into this fishing thing since I bought my first tin and I call her my fishing coach. I'd like to get her a shirt like that...and maybe me too so we can match. Something similar to or like this, and thanks in advance.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 5, 2010)

Check ebay. I've seen genuine nascar team shirts there.


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive...


https://www.g2gemini.com/fishing-apparel/


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2010)

redbug said:


> Ask and you shall receive...
> https://www.g2gemini.com/fishing-apparel/



Hey thanks redbug. I did a quick search, but wasn't hitting the right links. This site ROCKS because of the members!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome thread and link.

Thanks
=D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 6, 2010)

https://www.kevinvandam.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=17


You love her enough to buy her a 500 dollar jersey, right?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 8, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> https://www.kevinvandam.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=17
> 
> 
> You love her enough to buy her a 500 dollar jersey, right?



Shoot...I think I'll buy her two!

I'm on vacation right now and nobody will know any different when the CC bill arrives.......right? [-X


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 10, 2010)

I tend to like to save a few bucks here and there...I don't really want to spend over $100 on a shirt, plus I'm not in the market to give free advertising to companys making me pay full price for their products... So, I found a nice mesh Reebok T-shirt at SAM's, as well as a plain white long sleeve Tshirt. All together, they were $18. My wife is going to get them screen printed with my BYOB logo. If I put the long sleeve shirt on under the black mesh shirt, it really looks sharp. Once she gets my logo on it, it will look even better. I've also made shirt with the iron-on decals that WalMart sells. They are not too bad either.

Might try that. I'll post some pictures if she can get them finished soon.

Matt


----------



## Wee Vee Bassin (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is another site that sells fishing jerseyshttps://www.animalpaintball.com
Gemni is top notch also. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 10, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> I tend to like to save a few bucks here and there...I don't really want to spend over $100 on a shirt, plus I'm not in the market to give free advertising to companys making me pay full price for their products... So, I found a nice mesh Reebok T-shirt at SAM's, as well as a plain white long sleeve Tshirt. All together, they were $18. My wife is going to get them screen printed with my BYOB logo. If I put the long sleeve shirt on under the black mesh shirt, it really looks sharp. Once she gets my logo on it, it will look even better. I've also made shirt with the iron-on decals that WalMart sells. They are not too bad either.
> 
> Might try that. I'll post some pictures if she can get them finished soon.
> 
> Matt



Hey Matt...I was thinking about doing something similar too since I'm a cheapskate on clothes. I'd LOVE to see pics after you are finished, and thanks.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 10, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> I tend to like to save a few bucks here and there...I don't really want to spend over $100 on a shirt, plus I'm not in the market to give free advertising to companys making me pay full price for their products... So, I found a nice mesh Reebok T-shirt at SAM's, as well as a plain white long sleeve Tshirt. All together, they were $18. My wife is going to get them screen printed with my BYOB logo. If I put the long sleeve shirt on under the black mesh shirt, it really looks sharp. Once she gets my logo on it, it will look even better. I've also made shirt with the iron-on decals that WalMart sells. They are not too bad either.
> 
> Might try that. I'll post some pictures if she can get them finished soon.
> 
> Matt


Why don't you start selling shirts with your logo on them on your site? I know some people would buy them - I personally don't have an issue with buying a shirt advertising a product I like, and I'm sure the extra advertising couldn't hurt your biz.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 11, 2010)

I just put in an order with Gemini for a long sleeved jersey with my "Livin Large" logo on it. Got the proof of the artwork this morning and it looks way cool! I'll get some pics of it up on the site asap.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 11, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I just put in an order with Gemini for a long sleeved jersey with my "Livin Large" logo on it. Got the proof of the artwork this morning and it looks way cool! I'll get some pics of it up on the site asap.



=D> you'd be surprised how cool that shirt is during the summer in the hot sun... it's cooler than going shirtless


----------

